# Ein Oldie Gebencht



## olsystems (15. März 2009)

Hallo Mitglieder des Forums,

ich habe mal den Keller aufgeräumt und da ist mir eine Asus GeForce 6800GT in die Hände gefallen.

Nach ein paar Tests war klar das die Karte noch funkt.
Also hab ich mir so Gedacht die ist es, wenn die Kaputt geht ist es egal, also musste sie herhalten.
Nach den Temperaturen zu Urteilen musste noch einiges drin sein in der Karte also als erstes ein BIOS VMod auf 1.5V gemacht damit lief die Karte auf 462 MHz Stabil durch alle 3DMarks.
Bei einer Spannung von 1.6V waren schöne 497 MHz Core Clock drin, eine weitere Leistungsteigerung hat die Karte nicht mitgemacht, denn sie Verweigerte den Dienst danach.

Also noch den Speicher getestet und der war nach ein paar Modifikationen 587 MHz schnell, dies sind auch die Finalen Settings der Karte.

So da die Temperatur nun schon bei 75°C im Idle lag musste eine neue Kühlung her, nachdem ich nun den Keller Komplett auf den Kopf gestellt hab, war klar das nicht mehr viel da ist, also wurde Kurzerhand ein Sockel 478 CPU Kühler für das Layout der Karte angepasst (Leider sind keine Fotos davon vorhanden) das ganze sieht denn so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der RAM wurde mit Passiven Kühlkörpern auf Temperatur gehalten.
Das ganze wurde gepaart mit einem 120MM Lüfter der auch gleichzeitig die Spannungswandler und den RAM mitkühlt.

Der Komplette Aufbau sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das ganze von oben aus, wie man sieht ist der Lüfter größer wie die Karte selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich nun Dachte das das ganze jetzt nicht mehr läuft wurde ich schnell eines Besseren belehrt.
Die Konstruktion sieht auf einen P5Q so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wurde noch die CPU ein wenig Übertaktet, und es konnte losgehen mit den 3DMarks.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ergebnisse werde ich im Anschluss noch bei HWBOT Hochladen nur so wie es aussieht werden es ein paar Punkte fürs Team werden, egal wieviel jeder Punkt zählt.

Hier noch die Screenshots der einzelnen RUNS.

3DMark01:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark03:
*Bild zu breit*

3DMark05:
*Bild zu breit*

3DMark06:
*Bild zu breit*


----------



## fighter0190 (15. März 2009)

Sehr schöner Test mir alter Hardware


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

Coole Sache. Der improvisierte Kühler rockt


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

Hast ja sehr schön ausgequetscht die alte Geforce


----------



## olsystems (15. März 2009)

Bin grad dabei bei der Karte noch einen Hardmod durchzuführen!!

Achja die Temps halten sich unter Last bei 71°C .


----------



## theLamer (15. März 2009)

Schöne Sache 
Der GPU-Kühler rockt, da stimme ich Roman zu


----------



## olsystems (15. März 2009)

Lade grad nebenbei die Ergebnisse Hoch....

EDIT:

01: Platz 16 ca. 2Punkte
03: Da kann was nicht stimmen angeblich Platz 1 habe über 500 Punkte mehr als Platz 2 die Karte ist viel Höher getaktet genauso wie die CPU???
05: Platz 4 Ca. 8Punkte
06: Genau das gleiche wie beim 03 das kann doch niemals stimmen (man muss ich ein System beiander haben)


----------



## darkniz (15. März 2009)

Beim 3DMark 03 und 05 hast du nicht die Standardsettings verwendet, deshalb auch die hohen Punktzahlen.


----------



## RedCobra (15. März 2009)

> Beim 3DMark 03 und 05 hast du nicht die Standardsettings verwendet, deshalb auch die hohen Punktzahlen.


 

Grüße euch 

deswegen bitte die Scores löschen!

Habe zwar noch ein paar scores zum nachlegen  aber muss ja nicht sein.

LG Sven


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2009)

Ja deine Ergebnisse solltest du korrigieren. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## RedCobra (15. März 2009)

beim 3DMark06 kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das da so alles IO ist  kann auch nicht am Treiber liegen habe auch sämmtliche Treiber getestet und da kam so zimmlich das gleiche raus (bei den neueren) 

Ich versteh auch nicht warum man überhaupt am Benchmark was verstellen muss  bringt ja nichts da man ja default testen muss

Bitte um korektur ansonsten bin  ich gezwungen meine anderen scores auch noch hochladen 

LG Sven


----------



## olsystems (16. März 2009)

Werde die Runs heute nochmals Wiederholen mal schaun was da raus kommt.

Ich stell aber das immer auf Bilinär.!?

Das Ganze lief so ab:

Der 3DMark wurde auf einer Ramdisk installiert alle Dienste die nicht benötzigt wurden wurden deaktiviert, auch der explorer nvidia Performance Treiber wurden installiert und dann der Benchmark gestartet, werde das Heute wie gesagt nochmals machen, und dann sehen wir ja was bei rauskommt.

@redcobra wie du ja sicherlich gelesen hast kam mir das selbst schon komisch vor mit den hohen Marks die da raus kamen.


----------



## olsystems (16. März 2009)

So die Runs sind beendet und wirklich viel hat sich nicht getan bei den Scores, hier mal die Ergebnisse:

03: 17588 Marks
05: 7839 Marks
06: 3927 Marks

Werde jetzt die Ergebnisse mal Hochladen mal schaun was bei raus kommt.


----------



## RedCobra (19. März 2009)

> So die Runs sind beendet und wirklich viel hat sich nicht getan bei den Scores, hier mal die Ergebnisse:
> 
> 03: 17588 Marks
> 05: 7839 Marks
> ...


 

Ist ja kein Problem  aber wenn dann gleiche Bedingungen für alle, und ich muss sagen war auch nicht so einfach für mich auf Platz 1 zu kommen habe auch 3 Wochenenden dafür geopfert  und ohne sonen Aufwand mit TROCKENEIS wäre das auch nicht möglich gewesen.

LG Sven


----------



## olsystems (20. März 2009)

Natürlich versteh dich schon, war ja auch keine Absicht von mir....

Nur für 68GT drei Wochenenden?


----------



## RedCobra (29. März 2009)

Ist mir ja auch klar 

inkl. Vortesten vom CPU, Ram und Grakas erst mit Wakü und dann mit Trockeis 

LG Sven


----------

